# albino clawed frog price please?



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

well i have one and im looking to sell it was wondering what there worth? its about 2" very fat lol
please no whatever somone thinks comments lol

Cheers
Harry


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

$4.99


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

HABU said:


> $4.99


Realy? ....


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

About a fiver at the most.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mujician said:


> About a fiver at the most.


ok well whats the best way to tell the dwarfs from the clawed as it was sold as a dwarf but not sure

Cheers
Harry


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

you see them at fish shops for about that..
so expect less.
are you going to sell the setup with it too? you couod get some white cloud minnows instead :flrt:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

not sure as if it is a clawed i will take it back to the pet shop with a angry rant tbh


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

If it's an Albino, then it's not a Dwarf.
The way to tell with normals is the front feet. Dwarf Frogs have webbing between their toes, Clawed Frogs don't.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

none on sale this week here!:lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

the back ones are but the front ones arnt?... and you can get albino dwarfs


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My Albino African clawed


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what's the white webby stuff?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

nomnomnom yer has the same feet :/


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> what's the white webby stuff?


It is the white sand off the bottom of the tank,I had just lifted the tank lid up and he jumped,flicking the sand everywhere :2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ah right.
he looks huge.
how big is it?
do you think a ghost knife would eat it or vica versa?
sorry for stealing the thread a bit :devil:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

stretched out about 12cm,they eat fish


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

my knife is just over a foot long.


----------

